# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Μουδιάσματα αίσθηση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σε πατούσες χέρια

## blackcrow

Ήρθαν πάλι οι φοβίες. Για σκλήρυνση και πάλι. Προχθές το βράδυ μετά από μεγάλη κρίση πανικού, ξύπνησα με πιασίματα σε χέρια και πόδια. Και στις δυο πλευρές. Με το πέρασμα της ώρας τα πιασίματα έγιναν μυρμηγκιάσματα και μετά μουδιάσματα. Άρχισα την παρατήρηση. Μουδιάσματα κάτω από τις πατούσες. Αίσθηση ότι ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα διαπερνά χέρια και πόδια. Είμαι σε διακοπές. Φιλοξενούμενος κιόλας και δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ. Εδώ κοντά δεν έχει γιατρό. Θα φύγω στις είκοσι από εδώ που είμαι.

Δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω τις διακοπές. Η κατάθλιψη είναι απέξω και περιμένει και πάλι. Είχα την ελπίδα ότι δε θα χρειαστεί ξανά να πάρω φάρμακα. Ήδη έχω πάρει δυο φορές. Τη μια για έξι μήνες, πριν από πέντε χρόνια. Και τη δεύτερη για ενάμισι χρόνο και βάλε. Πριν από έξι με επτά μήνες βγήκα από τη θεραπεία. 

Έχω καιρό να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. Όταν λέω καιρό εννοώ κάνα μήνα. Λόγω διακοπών έγινε αυτό.

Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε νευρολόγο αλλά από την άλλη το θεωρώ και ήττα. Θα είναι πάνω από είκοσι φορές που έχω πάει τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια. Δυο μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου και χίλια δυο άλλα. Ντρέπομαι όταν βγαίνω από το ιατρείο και μου λένε ότι και πάλι δεν είχα κάτι. 

Χθες το βράδυ ήμουν πολύ χάλια. Η θλίψη δε με άφηνε να κοιμηθώ. Είμαι και σε ξένο σπίτι και δεν είχα την άνεση να κινηθώ, να βγω έξω. Ήταν αργά βέβαια.

----------


## chromatique

Aπό την εμπειρία μου τα μουδιάσματα οφείλονται στο άγχος. Την πρώτη φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού, εκδηλώθηκε με μούδιασμα/παράλυση του δεξιού χεριού μου από τον καρπό και κάτω, γεγονός που με έκανε να μη μπορώ να αρθρώσω λέξη από τον φόβο μου (στιγμιαία) και με οδήγησε στα επείγοντα με τη βεβαιότητα ότι έπαθα εγκεφαλικό (το ιστορικό ημικρανίας που έχω από παιδί και ο μόνιμος φόβος μου ότι θα πάθω κάποια στιγμή εγκεφαλικό δεν βοήθησαν, η αλήθεια είναι...).

----------


## blackcrow

Ευχαριστώ chromatique για την απάντηση. Κι εγώ κάθε φορά που το παθαίνω προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τις προηγούμενες αλλά κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο δεν μπορώ και περνάω σε ένα νέο επεισόδιο νοσοφοβίας. Κάθισα και έγραψα στο ημερολόγιο όσα θυμόμουν από τα νοσοφοβικά αυτά περιστατικά. Με έπιασε απογοήτευση. Ταλαιπωρούμαι πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια τώρα. Με άγχος, με κρίσεις πανικού, με καταθλίψεις. 
Είμαι δημιουργικός ως άνθρωπος και όταν συμβαίνει αυτό παραλύω. Τώρα, είναι η πρώτη φορά που μια από τις δημιουργικές μου δραστηριότητες ας πω "διαδόθηκε" και μου ζήτησαν να βγω προς τα έξω. Έχει κάτι μήνες αυτό. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά δουλεύοντας πάνω σε αυτό, όταν δεν έχω έμπνευση ή όταν δεν ασχολούμαι με τόσο όσο θεωρώ ότι πρέπει, έρχονται οι φοβίες, τα άγχη και η θλίψη. Είναι και ο ψυχαναγκασμός για την τελειότητα που κάνει ακόμη πιο δύσκολη την προσπάθεια μου. 

Τρεις μέρες τώρα είμαι σχεδόν ακινητοποιημένος από τα καψίματα, μουδιάσματα, πιασίματα και οτιδήποτε άλλο. Τρεις μέρες δεν κάνω το οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## chromatique

Είσαι καλλιτέχνης; Εικαστικά; Μουσική; Ό,τι κι αν κάνεις δημιουργικό, είσαι από τους τυχερούς [(και το ξέρεις(;)].

----------


## blackcrow

Με εικαστικά ασχολούμουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Και επαγγελματικά και για χόμπι. Τελευταία δυο χρόνια κάποιος είδε γραπτά μου και τα πήγε σε εκδοτικό οίκο. Ούτε που είχα σκοπό ποτέ να γράψω. Ούτε που πέρναγε από το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να γράφω ας πούμε ικανοποιητικά. Το έκανα μόνο για μένα και κρυμμένα στο συρτάρι. Μετά από λίγο επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου και μου είπαν ότι θέλουμε να μας πεις πότε θα είσαι έτοιμος να το βγάλουμε. Τα έχασα. Τους είπα ότι δεν έχω χρόνο για κάτι τέτοιο. Στην πορεία βρέθηκε και δεύτερος εκδοτικός στον οποίο είχε απευθυνθεί πάλι ο ίδιος που είχε πάρει τα γραπτά μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι με πιέζει αυτή η διαδικασία μιας και έχω δικούς μου ρυθμούς. Για να καταλάβεις αποφεύγω να επικοινωνώ με τον ενδιάμεσο γιατί μου λέει συνεχώς άντε και πότε θα τελειώσεις. Δε θέλω να γίνει βάσανο κάτι που με ευχαριστούσε. Ο άνθρωπος για καλό το κάνει, έχει μεγάλο έργο στην πλάτη του, δεν έχει κάποιο όφελος από αυτό και εκτιμώ το ενδιαφέρον του. Απλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να αποδώσω έτσι. Πριν εμφανιστούν τα τελευταία συμπτώματα, δούλευα σε κάτι και ξαφνικά ένιωσα ότι δεν έλεγα τίποτα μέσα. Ότι δεν οδηγούσαν κάπου τα όσα έγραψα. Έπαθα κάτι σαν πανικό και το άφησα. Μετά από συμβουλή ανθρώπου που είναι χρόνια στο χώρο δοκίμασα να ξεκινήσω κάτι νέο ώστε να επανέλθω αργότερα σε αυτό που παράτησα. Το θέμα είναι τα deadlines. Ξέρω ότι θέλουν κάτι ως τα Χριστούγεννα αλλά εγώ δε νιώθω ότι θα καταφέρω αυτό που θέλω ως τότε. Μπλέξιμο. Και για έναν τύπο με τις δικές μου νευρώσεις θα έλεγα δυο και τρεις φορές μπλέξιμο. Αποφάσισα να μείνω έτσι για καμιά εβδομάδα. Να σκεφτώ και βλέπουμε.

----------


## chromatique

Θα σου έστελνα pm αλλά δεν γίνεται. :/

----------


## Vasomp

Νομίζω πως όταν πάμε διακοπές, έχουμε άδεια τέλος πάντων μπαίνουμε σε φαση χαλάρωσης εκεί είναι που μας πιάνουν όλα!! Τον ίδιο φόβο εχω κ εγω με σενα.. Τα ίδια έπαθα πριν ένα χρόνο κ βασανιζομαι ακόμα.. Τσίμπηματα μουδιάσματα αίσθημα ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος συσπάσεις κλπ κλπ.. Μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου, εξετάσεις αίματος.. Κ εμμονή με ότι αρρώστια - συνδρομο κυκλοφορεί στον κόσμο. Τωρα αυτές τις μέρες με έχει πιάσει κάτι σαν να νιώθω τσίμπηματα στη γλώσσα.. Βαρέθηκα να πω την αλήθεια... Πάντως για να σε καθησυχάσω όσο μπορώ πριν ένα χρόνο ο νευρολογος με διαβεβαιωσε πώς αυτά τα συμπτωματα είναι καθαρά θέμα άγχους!!

----------


## blackcrow

Μακάρι Vasomp να με έπιαναν μόνο στις διακοπές, αλλά τα τελευταία επτά χρόνια περίπου που ο κατήφορος δεν έχει τέλος, η νοσοφοβία μπαίνει και βγαίνει όποτε της καπνίσει. Σ' ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα. Ανακουφίζομαι διαβάζοντας ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που νιώθω παρόμοια συμπτώματα.

----------


## Demi71

Γεια σου ! Ολα αυτά είναι η ιδέα σου το ξέρεις . Κι εγώ έχω πολλές φοβίες αλλά πια έχω σωματοποιημενο άγχος. Ζαλάδες κάθε μέρα και πίεση στο κεφάλι . Σκέψου ότι είναι απλά μια ιδέα και τίποτα παραπάνω. Εύγε για τη συγγραφη!

----------


## chromatique

blackcrow αφού έχεις ήδη κάνει δύο μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου και ποιος ξέρει πόσες άλλες εξετάσεις και ήταν καθαρές προσπάθησε να καθησυχάσεις τον φόβο σου και να (παρα)δεχτείς ότι είναι σωματικά συμπτώματα με ψυχογενές αίτιο. Πιέστηκες με την εξέλιξη στα επαγγελματικά σου και σου σκάνε τώρα διάφορα. Same old story... Μη φοβάσαι. Καλή συνέχεια στο γράψιμο είτε αποφασίσεις να τα δώσεις είτε όχι :)

----------


## Sonia

Το πρόβλημά μας είναι ότι τα υπεραναλύουμε συνεχώς. Είσαι εκεί ως τις 20. Προσπάθησε να απολαύσεις τη στιγμή και μη κάνεις δεύτερες και τρίτες σκέψεις. Πήγαινε με τους ανθρώπους που σε φιλοξενούν για ένα μπάνιο, ένα περίπατο, σε κάποιο θέατρο ή διασκέδαση, πρόσφερέ τους ένα γεύμα κάπου ήρεμα κι ωραία... Μην σκέφτεσαι το μετά ή το πριν. Μην αφήνεις χώρο στην καθημερινότητά σου για πολύ ομφαλοσκόπηση. ΑΚόμα κι αν αισθάνεσαι διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά, αγνόησέ τα και συνέχισε τη ζωή σου. Αλλιώς ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, η λύση είναι τόσο απλή κι ας είναι δύσκολη.

----------


## Vasomp

Υπομονή παιδιά!! Η υποχονδριαση οι εμμονές κ ολα αυτά είναι τόσο ύπουλα, εκεί που λες ωραία τα ξεπέρασα είναι πάντα εκεί κ επιστρέφουν πιο έντονα. Αν καταφέρεις να βάλεις μπροστά τη λογική κ να αναλογιστείς πότε κ μετα απο τι σε ξανάπιασαν ολα αυτα νομίζω μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις!!

----------


## blackcrow

Υπάρχουν κάποιες περίοδοι που είμαι καλά και καθώς ανατρέχω σε ανάλογα περιστατικά του παρελθόντος απορώ με τον εαυτό μου. Όταν όμως μπαίνω σ' αυτό τον κύκλο (όπως λέει και η Vasomp) η λογική πάει περίπατο. 

Θα πρέπει να μου αναγνωρίσω ότι τον τελευταίο χρόνο με τη βοήθεια της θεραπεύτριας έκανα μια κάποια πρόοδο. Κι όταν έπαιρνα γραμμή ότι έρχεται, προσπαθούσα να ανατρέξω πίσω, σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, και να σκεφτώ πως κι άλλες φορές είχα βάλει στο νου τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις αλλά η πραγματικότητα με διέψευδε. Δούλεψε κάπως όλο αυτό αλλά ως ένα σημείο. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι όλο και αραίωναν τα επεισόδια.

Να σημειώσω ότι όταν κάποια περίοδο χρειάστηκε να συμπαρασταθώ σε φιλικό πρόσωπο, που βίωνε για πρώτη φορά ανάλογη κατάσταση, ήταν σα να μετριάζονταν κάπως οι δικές μου ανησυχίες. Σαν μπροστά στην αγωνία μου να μην βιώσει ο άλλος το ίδιο που βίωσα κι εγώ με ωθούσε στο να παραμερίσω τα δικά μου. Και είχε διάρκεια όλο αυτό. Ίσως να έπαιζε ρόλο και το ότι άκουγα την αφήγηση και μέσα από αυτή συνειδοτοποιούσα ότι τα όσα θεωρούσα ότι είχα δεν ήταν παρά γεννήματα του άγχους μου. 

Αυτό που συνειδητοποίησα μέσα από την προσπάθεια για συμπαράσταση είναι η εντυπωσιακή ικανότητα του μυαλού να προκαλεί συμπτώματα που εκείνη τη στιγμή σε κάνουν να θεωρείς σίγουρο το ότι πάσχεις από αυτό που φοβάσαι.

----------


## blackcrow

Κάποιος, όταν του παρέθεσα τα σχετικά με την αρρωστοφοβία μου, μου είπε ότι όποιος φοβάται το θάνατο ουσιαστικά φοβάται να ζήσει. Με πόνο το άκουσα αλλά με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.

----------


## blackcrow

Τελικά επέστρεψα από τις διακοπές. Με το που πάτησα το πόδι στην πόλη η κατάσταση επιδεινώθηκε. Τα καψίματα / μουδιάσματα, τι στο καλό είναι, συνεχίζονται. Και στις παλάμες και στις πατούσες. Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ. Κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια. Σήμερα πήγα στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Όταν έφυγα από εκεί ήμουν μια χαρά αλλά αυτό κράτησε σχετικά λίγο. Μια με δυο ώρες και μετά πάλι οι σκέψεις για ανίατη ασθένεια, πάλι το άγχος έντονο. Βγήκα με το ζόρι τρεις φορές για βόλτα στα πάρκα της πόλης και σε λίγο θα βγω και μια βόλτα με φίλο. Όπως είπα στην θεραπεύτρια δεν θέλω να πάω σε νευρολόγο, δεν θέλω να μπω πάλι στη διαδικασία εξετάσεων όπως τρία χρόνια πριν. Και τότε τα ίδια πάνω κάτω συμπτώματα είχα και πήρα σβάρνα ότι ειδικότητα γιατρού υπήρχε. Θέλω να προσπαθήσω να το παλέψω μόνος μου. Να φύγει έτσι όπως ήρθε. Δεν ευελπιστώ ότι θα ξημερώσει μια μέρα και δεν θα υπάρχει το παραμικρό ίχνος άγχους και ανησυχίας, απλά να μην υπάρχει αυτό το βάρος στο στήθος και η διαρκής επιφυλακή του μυαλού για την ανίχνευση οποιουδήποτε συμπτώματος. Κουράστηκα αλλά πρέπει να βρω δύναμη.

----------


## akis1

και να εχεις σκπ τι εγινε? και εμενα ο νευρολογος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον αυτο εχω ακομα το ψαχνουμε... ..... εγώ όμως έχω σοβαρότερα συμτώματα.... δεν μπορώ να γράψω... δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάποιες κίνησης εύκολα... παρολαυτά τα καταφέρνω.... πολλές φορες πάω να ανεβώ σκάλες και δεν μπορώ να ανεβώ καθόλου σκαλοπάτι... έχει τύχει να χάσω και την ισορροπία μου....... γενικά μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό..... όμως παρολαυτά εγώ έχω και άλλες φοβίες..... και αρκετό άγχος καθημερινά..... η σκλήρυνση είναι το λιγότερο...

απλα εχεις πολυ ανχος....... 

κουραγιο και προσπαθησε να σκευτεσαι οσο μπορεις θετικα.....

----------


## akis1

> Aπό την εμπειρία μου τα μουδιάσματα οφείλονται στο άγχος. Την πρώτη φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού, εκδηλώθηκε με μούδιασμα/παράλυση του δεξιού χεριού μου από τον καρπό και κάτω, γεγονός που με έκανε να μη μπορώ να αρθρώσω λέξη από τον φόβο μου (στιγμιαία) και με οδήγησε στα επείγοντα με τη βεβαιότητα ότι έπαθα εγκεφαλικό (το ιστορικό ημικρανίας που έχω από παιδί και ο μόνιμος φόβος μου ότι θα πάθω κάποια στιγμή εγκεφαλικό δεν βοήθησαν, η αλήθεια είναι...).


omg........ αυτο επαθα χτες ρε συ........ και πηγα νοσοκομειο..... τπτ δεν μου καναν μονο αιμα μου πηραν και ειπαν κομπλε ειμαι και εφυγα μετα.... τι να πω...... πραγματικα τον ιδιο φοβο εχουμε... 

εγω περνω xanax εδω και 2 χρονια...... με χαλαρωνει λιγο αλλα τα τα συμτωματα δεν θελουν με τπτ να με αφησουν σε ηρεμια..... αριστερα στο κεφαλι μου νιοθω μια εντονη πιεση αρκετες ωρες της ημερας...... 

ομως επαθα και κατι περιεργο στον υπνο μου....... με επιασε ενας αποτομος σπασμος στο κεφαλι σαν επιλιπτικη κριση καπως αλλα μεσα στον υπνο δεν καταλαβα τη επαθα.... ενιωσα οτι επαθα σιγουρα εγγεφαλικο.... δεν μπορουσα να κανω τπτ εκινει την ωρα..... προσπαθουσα να φοναξω βοηθεια..... αλλα ειχε μουδιασει η γλωσσα μου ειχα παραλυση ολοκληρος........ μετα απο 5 λεπτα ξυπνησα.... και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω αν ηταν πραγματικο η απλα ηταν ενας εφιαλτης.... η μορα... απο τοτε αρχισε το σφιξιμο στην μια μερια στο κεφαλι και οταν μιλαω νιοθω οτι θα παθω εγγεφαλικο....... πραγματικα ειναι βασανιστικο αυτο που περναω......... θελω τωρα να κανω μια αξονικη η μαγνιτικη αλλα μου λενε μια χαρα εισαι εγω επιμενω κατι εχω απο τοτε δεν περναει αυτο το πραγμα......

----------


## blackcrow

> και να εχεις σκπ τι εγινε? και εμενα ο νευρολογος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον αυτο εχω ακομα το ψαχνουμε... ..... εγώ όμως έχω σοβαρότερα συμτώματα.... δεν μπορώ να γράψω... δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάποιες κίνησης εύκολα... παρολαυτά τα καταφέρνω.... πολλές φορες πάω να ανεβώ σκάλες και δεν μπορώ να ανεβώ καθόλου σκαλοπάτι... έχει τύχει να χάσω και την ισορροπία μου....... γενικά μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό..... όμως παρολαυτά εγώ έχω και άλλες φοβίες..... και αρκετό άγχος καθημερινά..... η σκλήρυνση είναι το λιγότερο...
> 
> απλα εχεις πολυ ανχος....... 
> 
> κουραγιο και προσπαθησε να σκευτεσαι οσο μπορεις θετικα.....


Λυπάμαι για τα όσα περνάς κι εσύ. Κουράγιο. Ελπίζω στο τέλος να αποδειχθεί ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και προέρχεται απλά και μόνο από άγχος. Έχε ελπίδα. 

Με τρόμαξες για να είμαι ειλικρινής μιας και ως αρρωστοφοβικός ότι ακούσω το φοράω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Θα το ψάξω. Θα πάω σε γιατρό να δω τι συμβαίνει. Εύχομαι και πάλι όλα να σου πάνε καλά.

----------


## akis1

> Λυπάμαι για τα όσα περνάς κι εσύ. Κουράγιο. Ελπίζω στο τέλος να αποδειχθεί ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και προέρχεται απλά και μόνο από άγχος. Έχε ελπίδα. 
> 
> Με τρόμαξες για να είμαι ειλικρινής μιας και ως αρρωστοφοβικός ότι ακούσω το φοράω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Θα το ψάξω. Θα πάω σε γιατρό να δω τι συμβαίνει. Εύχομαι και πάλι όλα να σου πάνε καλά.


δεν θέλω ρε συ να σε τρομάξω... να σε ξυπνήσω προσπαθώ λίγο και να σου πω ότι και ΣΚΠ να εχουμε... αντιμετωπίζεται πίστεψε με όμως... δεν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο..... έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά συμτώματα..... εγώ που κατά 80% έχω ξέρω τι σου λέω.... μιλάμε για πολύ σοβαρά συμτώματα.... που από αυτά που περιγράφεις εσύ είναι όλα άγχος.... αν και το άγχος δημιουργεί μια ποικιλία συμτωμάτων που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε όλη την ημερα άρρωστη..... το ίδιο με εσένα περνάω και εγώ....

πρέπει να κάνουμε κουράγιο και να είμαστε δυνατή όσο μπορούμε....!

----------


## Sonia

Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι πόσο άσχημα πρέπει να αισθάνεται κάποιος που έχει π.χ. σκλήρυνση ή καρκίνο ή κάτι άλλο και διαβάζει ή ακούει σχόλια τέτοιου τύπου λες και η διάγνωση με αυτή την ασθένεια αυτομάτως σημαίνει βέβαιο άμεσο θάνατο ή μηδενική ποιότητα ζωής...
Εντάξει, όλοι μας θέλουμε να είμαστε υγιέστατοι, δεν το συζητάμε, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να απομυθοποιούμε λίγο κι αυτές τις καταστάσεις στο μυαλό μας. Όλοι πιστεύουμε ότι είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε άλλους μέχρι να συμβεί σε εμάς, ή αντίθετα οι νοσοφοβικοί ενώ έχουν χίλιες διαβεβαιώσεις ότι δεν το έχουν, επιμένουν πεισματικά ότι το έχουν απλά επειδή φτερνίστηκαν ας πούμε.

Νομίζω ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος του άγχους φεύγει όταν ενημερωθεί κανείς καλύτερα για αυτές τις ασθένειες και επίσης όταν φιλοσοφήσει τη ζωή λίγο αλλιώς. Η μητέρα παλιάς μου συμφοιτήτριας έχει ΣΚΠ. Όταν διεγνώστηκε πριν καμια 30αρια χρόνια όλοι ξεγραμμένη την είχαν, ε, ακόμα εδώ είναι και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερα από πριν. Παρ΄όλο που εκεί που μένει δεν λες ότι έχει και τους καλύτερους γιατρούς τριγύρω ή άμεση πρόσβαση σε γιατρό γενικώς, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών των χρόνων η γυναίκα είναι πλήρως λειτουργική και παραγωγική. Αλλά κι όταν δεν είναι πολύ στα καλά της ή αν τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, βοηθάει κάπου το άγχος και η απαισιοδοξία; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## fiakaps

Όλα αυτά που γράφεις,μα όλα τα ζω κι εγώ.Το σωματοποιημένο άγχος αλλάζει συνεχώς μορφές, έτσι για να μην ησυχάζουμε.Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια με ταλαιπωρούν τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα με σένα.Είναι άγχος,άγχος,άγχος...έχω κάνει κι εγώ μαγνητικές όλα οκ...αλλά δεν ηρέμησα...και μου το έλεγε ο γιατρός μου,που με ξέρει από μικρη,στοιχημάτιζε ότι οι μαγνητικές θα είναι οκ, κι ότι εγώ πάλι θ'ανησυχούσα...δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ καμιά είδους θεραπεία,τωρα όμως σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω

----------


## blackcrow

> Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι πόσο άσχημα πρέπει να αισθάνεται κάποιος που έχει π.χ. σκλήρυνση ή καρκίνο ή κάτι άλλο και διαβάζει ή ακούει σχόλια τέτοιου τύπου λες και η διάγνωση με αυτή την ασθένεια αυτομάτως σημαίνει βέβαιο άμεσο θάνατο ή μηδενική ποιότητα ζωής...
> Εντάξει, όλοι μας θέλουμε να είμαστε υγιέστατοι, δεν το συζητάμε, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να απομυθοποιούμε λίγο κι αυτές τις καταστάσεις στο μυαλό μας. Όλοι πιστεύουμε ότι είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε άλλους μέχρι να συμβεί σε εμάς, ή αντίθετα οι νοσοφοβικοί ενώ έχουν χίλιες διαβεβαιώσεις ότι δεν το έχουν, επιμένουν πεισματικά ότι το έχουν απλά επειδή φτερνίστηκαν ας πούμε.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος του άγχους φεύγει όταν ενημερωθεί κανείς καλύτερα για αυτές τις ασθένειες και επίσης όταν φιλοσοφήσει τη ζωή λίγο αλλιώς. Η μητέρα παλιάς μου συμφοιτήτριας έχει ΣΚΠ. Όταν διεγνώστηκε πριν καμια 30αρια χρόνια όλοι ξεγραμμένη την είχαν, ε, ακόμα εδώ είναι και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερα από πριν. Παρ΄όλο που εκεί που μένει δεν λες ότι έχει και τους καλύτερους γιατρούς τριγύρω ή άμεση πρόσβαση σε γιατρό γενικώς, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών των χρόνων η γυναίκα είναι πλήρως λειτουργική και παραγωγική. Αλλά κι όταν δεν είναι πολύ στα καλά της ή αν τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, βοηθάει κάπου το άγχος και η απαισιοδοξία; Δεν νομίζω.


Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος όπως λες θα νιώθει άσχημα διαβάζοντας μηνύματα σαν το δικό μου. 
Η νοσοφοβία είναι μια πραγματικότητα και οι υποχονδριακοί ανησυχούν κυρίως για ασθένειες όπως ο καρκίνος, η ΣΚΠ, γενικότερα για ανίατες ασθένειες που πιστεύουν ότι θα δυσκολέψουν τη ζωή τους ή θα τους οδηγήσουν στο θάνατο. Αυτό φοβούνται. Αυτό εκφράζουν. Και στους φίλους τους και στους ψυχολόγους και στους γιατρούς όταν τρέχουν στα επείγοντα ή στα ιατρεία τους. 
Τι να κάνουν; Να μη το εκφράσουν γιατί πρέπει να σκεφτούν ότι υπάρχουν άλλοι που έχουν όντως το πρόβλημα και αυτό τους κάνει να νιώθουν άσχημα; 
Και αυτοί στους ποίους απευθύνονται, αν έχουν ενσυναίσθηση, δεν τους λένε, έλα μωρέ τώρα μια χαρά είσαι και υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. 
Αν ήταν να πιάνει αυτό θα το λύναμε στο πιτς φυτίλι και δε θα χρειάζονται ούτε ψυχολόγοι, ούτε επιστημονικές έρευνες για προσεγγίσεις κ.λπ. Δεν πιάνει όμως και δεν έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που κάποιος αντιλαμβάνεται τη ζωή και μόνο. Είναι βαθύτερα τα αίτια και οι μηχανισμοί που πυροδοτούν τέτοιες αντιδράσεις και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το γνωρίζεις. 
Και εδώ μέσα υποτίθεται ότι είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης όπου ο οποιοσδήποτε που βρίσκεται σε κατάθλιψη, σε πανικό, σε υπερβολική ανησυχία για την υγεία του, μπορεί να μπει και να γράψει αυτό που τον απασχολεί περιμένοντας μια στήριξη. 

Και κάτι άλλο. Έχω περίπτωση ανθρώπου που πάσχει από καρκίνο του μαστού και όταν κοινή μας φίλη (που γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει μια τάση για υποχονδρίαση) εξέφρασε μπροστά της ανησυχία για το ότι μπορεί να έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο, την χτύπησε στην πλάτη και προσπάθησε να τη διαβεβαιώσει ότι τα ευρήματα που λέει ότι της βρήκαν δεν παραπέμπουν σε καρκίνο του μαστού. Δεν διέκρινα να έχει νιώσει άσχημα, απλά είδα ένα άνθρωπο που έβγαλε ενσυναίσθηση και γνωρίζοντας τον υποχονδριασμό της φίλης, έσπευσε να την καθησυχάσει. Υπάρχουν και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις. Όπως και κάποιες άλλες, που όταν κάποιος του εκφράζει φόβο για ασθένεια του λέει με χαμόγελο «καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ». Προσωπικά δεν λειτουργώ έτσι. Όταν αντιμετώπιζα ένα πρόβλημα κινητικότητας και με πλησίαζαν άλλοι και εξέφραζαν φόβο ότι μπορεί να πάθουν το ίδιο, προσπαθούσα να τους καθησυχάσω, να τους πω ότι όλες οι περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ίδιες, να πάνε πρώτα σε ένα γιατρό και γενικά δεν ήθελα με κανέναν τρόπο να έχω κι άλλον ένα για να κάνουμε παρέα. 

Πάντως τόσο εγώ όσο και άλλοι που ταλαιπωρούνται από ψυχικές ασθένειες όταν δεχόμαστε συμβουλές του είδους μιας χαρά είσαι και δεν έχεις τίποτα και γύρνα το αλλιώς (έτσι ξερά) σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι φεύγουμε μ’ ένα μεγάλο κενό και πολλές φορές με ενοχές του στυλ δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω και δεν είμαι ικανός και τέτοια. Και αυτό δεν το νιώθω μόνο εγώ. Ένα απλό βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας να ανοίξεις για αντιμετώπιση κατάθλιψης, άγχους κ.λπ. θα το αναφέρει ως λάθος τρόπο προσέγγισης, στις πρώτες κιόλας σελίδες. Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι απλά τα πράγματα αλλά δυστυχώς για εμάς δεν είναι.

Δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να κάνω κάποιον να νιώσει άσχημα. Απλά εξέφρασα αυτό που νιώθω και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Sonia

Μα η ουσία αυτή είναι, ότι πρέπει να απομυθοποιείς αυτές τις καταστάσεις και να το γυρίσεις αλλιώς. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι αυτό είναι εύκολο ή απλό.Πολλοί το παλεύουν χρόνια μαζί με ειδικούς και δεν το καταφέρνουν, δεν είναι κάτι απλό, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι η αλήθεια. Προσωπικά όσες περιπτώσεις έχω γνωρίσει που μείναν στάσιμες πολλά χρόνια, απλά μείναν στην ταμπέλα "'Εχω το τάδε πρόβλημα, δεν είναι απλό", μείναν στην διαπίστωση και ουσιαστική προσπάθεια να αλλάξουν κάποια πράγματα μηδέν. Ακούγεται σκληρό, αλλά έτσι είναι. Πρόσεξέ με, λέω όσοι μείναν στάσιμοι. Όχι όσοι το παλεύουν με σκαμπανευάσματα όπως στην περίπτωσή σου και στην περίπτωση των περισσότερων εδώ μέσα.

Όσο για τις περιπτώσεις ασθενών, δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν, κάποιες σκέψεις έκανα. Εμένα προσωπικά παρόλο που είχα ιστορικό με κρίσεις πανικού και αρρωστοφοβίες στην αρχή, η αλήθεια είναι ότι με ενόχλησε όταν είχα κάποιο θέμα υγείας και η άλλη ακριβώς δίπλα είχε κάτι απλό και έκανε την τρίχα τριχιά και μας είχε πρήξει. Πες με γαϊδούρα και χωρίς ενσυναίσθηση αν θες, μπορεί και να είμαι.

----------


## chromatique

> omg........ αυτο επαθα χτες ρε συ........ και πηγα νοσοκομειο..... τπτ δεν μου καναν μονο αιμα μου πηραν και ειπαν κομπλε ειμαι και εφυγα μετα.... τι να πω...... πραγματικα τον ιδιο φοβο εχουμε... 
> 
> εγω περνω xanax εδω και 2 χρονια...... με χαλαρωνει λιγο αλλα τα τα συμτωματα δεν θελουν με τπτ να με αφησουν σε ηρεμια..... αριστερα στο κεφαλι μου νιοθω μια εντονη πιεση αρκετες ωρες της ημερας...... 
> 
> ομως επαθα και κατι περιεργο στον υπνο μου....... με επιασε ενας αποτομος σπασμος στο κεφαλι σαν επιλιπτικη κριση καπως αλλα μεσα στον υπνο δεν καταλαβα τη επαθα.... ενιωσα οτι επαθα σιγουρα εγγεφαλικο.... δεν μπορουσα να κανω τπτ εκινει την ωρα..... προσπαθουσα να φοναξω βοηθεια..... αλλα ειχε μουδιασει η γλωσσα μου ειχα παραλυση ολοκληρος........ μετα απο 5 λεπτα ξυπνησα.... και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω αν ηταν πραγματικο η απλα ηταν ενας εφιαλτης.... η μορα... απο τοτε αρχισε το σφιξιμο στην μια μερια στο κεφαλι και οταν μιλαω νιοθω οτι θα παθω εγγεφαλικο....... πραγματικα ειναι βασανιστικο αυτο που περναω......... θελω τωρα να κανω μια αξονικη η μαγνιτικη αλλα μου λενε μια χαρα εισαι εγω επιμενω κατι εχω απο τοτε δεν περναει αυτο το πραγμα......


Συγγνώμη τώρα το είδα, ξέρεις τι; Πριν εμφανιστούν οι κρίσεις πανικού, θυμάμαι ότι είχα πάθει δύο φορές υπνική παράλυση... Αυτό που περιγράφεις αυτό μου θύμισε... Τη μία φορά είχα ξυπνήσει και ένοιωθα ένα βάρος να με συνθλίβει και δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου ή να ψελλίσω οτιδήποτε. Τη δεύτερη ήμουν πριν τον ύπνο και με ανοιχτά μάτια, προσπάθησα να φωνάξω και πάλι δεν μπόρεσα παρά μόνο με την 3η-4η προσπάθεια... Φρίκη. Νομίζω ότι όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το έντονο άγχος που σωματοποιείται και σου αλλάζει τα φώτα στον ύπνο και στον ξύπνιο (και στο μεσοδιάστημα καμιά φορά...).

----------

